# Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?



## Staubfinger (9. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

als ich vor 2 Tagen in den Garten gegangen bin, habe ich ein paar Pflanzen in der Nähe vom Teich gesehen, mit den ich nichts anfangen kann . Weiß einer von euch was es ist und womit ich weg bekomme ? Im internet habe ich leider noch nicht wirklich was gefunden . Hier ein paar Bilder :


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hier heisst das Unkraut "tannenbäumchen" und so richtig weg - das dauert.

Du mußt die Dinger regelmäßig rausziehen oder wenns geht rausgraben oder -stechen. Die Pflanzen haben lange Wurzeln und wachsen leider immer wieder nach.
Es gibt Menschen die die Dinger schön finden, für mich ist es Unkraut was sich vermehrt wie nichts gutes.

Bleib am Ball - viel Glück. 
P.S. Du bist nicht allein mit Deinem Unglück.


----------



## Staubfinger (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

danke du hast mir echt Hoffnung gemacht :-( Du wirst lachen unter Tannenbäumchen habe ich auch schon bei google geguckt


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hoffnung ist anders, aber die Bäumchen sind definitiv einzudämmen. Mußt hat am Ball bleiben, dann haben sie verloren.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Ist es nicht ein Schachtelhalm??? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind diese eine Anzeigerpflanze für basische Böden. Ergo sollte man sie mit einer Aufsäuerung des Bodens wegbekommen. Dachte so an eine Flasche Weinessig auf 10 Liter Wasser...


----------



## midori057 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Das ist Ackerschachtelhalm ,sehr schlecht einzudämmen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acker-Schachtelhalm

Es gibt Chemie zum einpinseln,aber Chemie am Teich ????

Gruß Michael


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Ackerschachtelhalm (Equisetum arvense) oder auch Zinnkraut. Bevorzugt auf verdichteten Böden. Hartnäckig, aber durchaus brauchbar. Hat einen hohen Kieselsäuregehalt und ist sehr gut für eine Pflanzenjauche zu gebrauchen: Ackerschachtelhalmbrühe  (bisschen scrollen).


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Den hab ich auch überall in den Blumenbeeten  ... ich hasse den Schachtelhalm ...
Bekomme ihn einfach nicht unter Kontrolle 

Wie bekommt man den denn weg?

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hallo 

was ist so schlimm an der Pflanze das sie unbedingt weg muss ???

für mich liest sich das auf Wiki eher nach Heilpflanze statt nach Unkraut

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Weg bekommen? Gar nicht


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Wie ... gar nicht 

Das ist doch jetzt ein Scherz. Gegen jedes Unkraut ist ein Kraut gewachsen.
Es muß doch ne Möglichkeit geben :

Mandy


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Mechanisch bekämpfen ist extrem schwierig, denn aus allen abgerissenen Wurzelteilen wächst eine neue Pflanze. Pflanzenschutzmittel haben auch nur begrenzte Wirkung. Am ehesten kann man die Pflanze durch Schattierung bzw. Abdecken des Bodens mit einer lichtundurchlässigen Folie bekämpfen. Hier eine Info vom Bayrischen Landesamt für Pflanzenschutz:

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ips/landwirtschaft/unkrautsteckbrief/08879/


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*



> Am ehesten kann man die Pflanze durch Schattierung bzw. Abdecken des Bodens mit einer lichtundurchlässigen Folie bekämpfen





Na was sagt euch dieser Satz 


Spaten raus und weiter Buddeln ,soweit ich weis ist es unter einer Teichfolie schattig und ziehmlich Licht undurchlässig ist sie auch




Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie ... gar nicht
> 
> Das ist doch jetzt ein Scherz. Gegen jedes Unkraut ist ein Kraut gewachsen.
> Es muß doch ne Möglichkeit geben :
> ...



Hi Mandy,

Schachtelhalme sind eine uralte Pflanzenfamilie. Die haben schon mehrere Massensterben in der Erdgeschichte problemlos überlebt 

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hi, 
ich versuche erst seit 16 Jahren dieses miese kleine Unkraut wegzubekommen .  
Immer wenn ich denke, so, jetzt ist es weg, kommt 10 cm weiter ein neues " Bäumchen" hoch.
Aber ich bin gebauso hartnäckig und zupfe weiter !!


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Mal ne frage am Rande wegen dem eventuellen ausgraben, wie tief gehen die Wurzeln in den Boden rein, bzw. in welcher Tiefe verbreiten die sich? 
Meiner Erfahrung nach lassen die sich schon eindämmen. Gut, ganz wech gehn´se nicht, aber doch weitgehend auf einer Fläche. Wenn man immer etwas dahinter her ist, sollte das langfristig gehen.
Letztendlich spricht es doch auch für einen guten Boden, wenn man verschiedene Unkräuter hat, die wachsen auch nicht überall - auch Unkraut hat seinen Stolz .


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hallo Andreas,

Ackerschachtelhalm kann locker einen Meter tief wurzeln. Fröhliches Graben....

Es gibt sicher Wildkräuter, die als Zeigepflanzen für guten Boden taugen. Aber nicht alle. Da sind nämlich eine Menge Spezialisten dabei, die sich auf Böden konzentrieren, wo sonst keiner wachsen mag


----------



## PeBo (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich hatte diesen Schachtelhalm auch in großem Umfang in meinen Rabatten. Mir wurde damals von einer Baumschule geraten, Gartenkalk auszubringen. Und tatsächlich war nach einem Jahr ein großer Teil verschwunden. Jetzt, nach 10 Jahren habe ich gar keinen Schachtelhalm mehr im Garten.

Also, die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Staubfinger (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

also was sagt uns das ? klagt nicht, kämpft hehehe


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*



PeBo schrieb:


> Mir wurde damals von einer Baumschule geraten, Gartenkalk auszubringen. Und tatsächlich war nach einem Jahr ein großer Teil verschwunden. Jetzt, nach 10 Jahren habe ich gar keinen Schachtelhalm mehr im Garten.
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter, 
---und andere Pflanzen verschwinden aber nicht einfach mit , oder ??


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Hallo Jo,
mir wurde es so erklärt, dass der Schachtelhalm anzeigt, dass der Boden Kalk benötigt. Ich habe keine negativen Auswirkungen bemerkt!

Liebe Grüße

Peter


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Ich suche Schachtelhalme, meine sind alle eingegangen.
Möglicherweise schaffe es ja doch noch ein paar.

Wer was davon in meiner Nähe über hat bitte melden.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Jörg, das ist nicht Dein Ernst, Du möchtest doch keinen Ackerschachtelhalm, oder 

Du meinst bestimmt Sumpfschachtelhalm...

Oder willst du uns auf den Arm nehmen - ich warne Dich, Du hebst Dir einen Bruch


----------



## Plätscher (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist das und wie bekomme ich es weg ?*

Ich verstehe den Jörg, mein Schachtelhalm wird auch nicht ausgerottet sondern abgeerntet für Brühe und Jauche zur Stärkung der Tomaten und Rosenprlanzen.


----------

